# Sharp Goes Big with AQUOS TVs 60 Inches and Up



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

For a company that appeared on the ropes not that long ago, they sure do seem to be a big player on the display side of things.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It maybe a case of make or break for them. lol .. Time will tell if these new models will help the company or not!


----------

